# Diagramas GEM - Leach - Super Leach - Symasym - DX -



## ehbressan (Ago 9, 2010)

Bueno, este es mi primer tema y lo que quería era resumir unos cuantos amplificadores, que me parecen muy buenos, como amplis y como info para el aficionado.
Además, agrupar en el título, sus nombres, para quien quiera que los busque, logre encontrarlos rápida y fácilmente.

El GEM, del Inglés Graham Maynard (llamado asi en honor a su padre) es el primero de la lista:

http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Audio/thegem.htm
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Audio/gem100.htm

El Leach, de Marshall Leach y el Super Leach :

http://users.ece.gatech.edu/mleach/lowtim/
http://www.pavouk.org/hw/leachamp/en_index.html
http://users.ece.gatech.edu/mleach/superamp/

El DX Amp o Destroyer X de mi amigo, el hermano Brasilero Carlos Mergulhao (Destroyer X en DIYAudio) :

http://users.tpg.com.au/users/gerskine/dxamp/default.htm

Y finalmente, el del Aleman Michael Bittner "Symasym" (Simétrico - Asimétrico) :

http://www.lf-pro.net/mbittner/Sym5_Webpage/symasym5.html
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/soli...ifier-designed-michael-bittner-our-mikeb.html

Solo faltaría, a mi entender, el P3A de Rod Elliott (que no se puede poner) y el AKSA de Hugh Dean, nacido como P61 en ESP, para luego vender sus kits.
Seguramente hay mas, pero estos son mis elegidos.
A disfrutar.....


----------



## Quercus (Ago 12, 2010)

Que buenos aportes ehbressan,  el único que conozco, poque lo he montado, es precisamente uno de los que no has  puesto , y doy fe,  de que es muy bueno, me refiero al  proyecto  P3A. Quisiera preguntarte si al decir que son tus preferidos lo haces porque ya los has probado todos, porque te dan buenas vibraciones esos esquemáticos  o porque los has escuchado de otra gente. Y sobre todo te preguntaría sobre el Symasym, si has montado alguno, y si es así que tal funciona.
  Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola Quercus, el P3A anda muy bien, es sencillo de hacer, aùn cuando no tenès la PCB disponible, mirando alguna foto de la distribuciòn de los componentes, no es muy trabajoso deducirla.  Lo montè y me dejo contento. Serà el ampli de agudos en mi futuro sistema (probablemente con PCB comprada)
Tambièn el DX, es similar en su sencillez. No me trajo mayores problemas y su sonido es como cualquier otro ampli bien diseñado.
El Leach me pareciò mas complicado, lo armamos con un amigo y se lo quedò èl. Funca bien.
El Leach super amp, tengo 2 PCB`s hechas, pero no comencè nunca su montaje.
El Gem y el Symasym los tengo a medio montar. Cuando me decida, comprarè los elementos faltantes y los terminarè (ahora estoy con el DoZ y Preamp + filtro activo + pre de phono + Circuito corrector Linkwitz, ademàs de estar poniendo $ en 2 subs y 2 woofer). El Gem es mas complicado que todos los anteriores.
El de Hugh Dean (AKSA), otro conocido importò 2 kits y luego de armarlos los escuchè, funcionando igual de bien que los anteriores.
Son mis preferidos por varios motivos. Por haberlos armado/escuchado los que nombre mas arriba. Los que no, por recomendaciones. Ademàs (y muy importante en el caso de un hobista aficionado como mi caso), por la facilidad de acceder a mucha info sobre cada ampli, esquematicos, PCB, puesta a punto, componentes relativamente fàciles de conseguir, etc.
Uno que no puse, y creo que es muy bueno (no lo montè ni escuche) es el P101 (no lo puse debido a lo anterirmente citado y a lo complicado de conseguir los Mosfet Exicon, por lo menos en Argentina, hay que importarlos de Profusion PLC de Inglaterra. En España tienen una sucursal  )
En el caso de el Symasym, gente de DIYAudio que lo ha montado/probado, le ha puesto muy buen puntaje. De todos modos, como dije antes, estan todos muy parejos, ya que son buenos diseños. En las mismas condiciones, solo se escucharàn diferencias si fueron mal puestos a punto o si se montaron con malos componentes (o algùn valor de algùn componente muy distinto al especificado).
Sds.


----------



## Quercus (Ago 12, 2010)

El P101 es parecido al sigma del Dr. Jagodic, el P101 no se como sonara me imagino que como todo lo de Elliott muy bien, pero el sigma si lo he escuchado y te aseguro que es de lo mejor, subjetivamente que he oído, el problema como dices es los dichoso mosfet laterales, yo aquí si los consigo a 4,5 €, por eso lo monte y satisfecho 100%, Ahora me falta montar el dogc-h y escucharlo, tengo todo, solo me falta un poco de tiempo, según me decía su autor es muy bueno.
   Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 12, 2010)

No conozco el Sigma, lo voy a visitar.
Te felicito, sos afortunado por vivir en Europa (por lo menos, para conseguir y a buen precio, componentes de calidad).
Suerte con el montaje !!


----------

